# My Red Belly's Belly Turns White



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

Whenever I check my red belly at 5:30 or so in the morning the belly isn't red. It turns white. Does anyone know why this happens? thanks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's natural. a lot of fish lose their color when they "go to sleep." it'll return to its natural color later in the day.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

hyphen said:


> that's natural. a lot of fish lose their color when they "go to sleep." it'll return to its natural color later in the day.
> [snapback]915062[/snapback]​


Couldnt of said it better myself.


----------

